
A Pattern for Writing CSS to Scale - skiskilo
http://tech.pro/tutorial/2024/a-pattern-for-writing-css-to-scale
======
NewsReader42
You say to nest your styles but that over-qualifies the CSS and drops
performance for the sake of readability....

How is that CSS at scale?

